# Obsoletes Infinality Ultimate loswerden. Wie?

## Haraldpeter

Hi,

ich benutze seit ca 2 Jahren das Infinality Ultimate Paket unter KDE 5  bestehend aus

```
eix infinality

[I] app-eselect/eselect-infinality

     Verfügbare Versionen:   1

     Installierte Versionen: 1(09:08:37 03.12.2017)

     Startseite:             https://github.com/yngwin/eselect-infinality

     Beschreibung:           Eselect module to choose an infinality font configuration style

[I] media-fonts/infinality-ultimate-meta

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (~)1 {+free +latin minimal ms L10N="as bn bo brx doi dz gu hi ja km kn ko kok ks mai ml mr ne or pa sa sat sd si syc ta te zh"}

     Installierte Versionen: 1(15:38:50 03.12.2017)(free latin -minimal -ms L10N="-as -bn -bo -brx -doi -dz -gu -hi -ja -km -kn -ko -kok -ks -mai -ml -mr -ne -or -pa -sa -sat -sd -si -syc -ta -te -zh")

     Startseite:             http://bohoomil.com/

     Beschreibung:           Meta package for infinality-ultimate with fonts

[I] media-libs/fontconfig-infinality

     Verfügbare Versionen:   20120619 20130404 {+nyx}

     Installierte Versionen: 20130404(09:08:08 03.12.2017)(nyx)

     Startseite:             http://www.infinality.net/blog/infinality-freetype-patches/

     Beschreibung:           Configuration to be used in conjunction with the freetype-infinality subpixel hinting

```

wie kann ich die Pakete loswerden und wie bekomme ich eine "normale" Fontconfig.list ?

meine schaut so aus:

```
eselect fontconfig list 

Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf

  [2]   10-hinting-full.conf

  [3]   10-hinting-medium.conf

  [4]   10-hinting-none.conf

  [5]   10-hinting-slight.conf

  [6]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [7]   10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf

  [8]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [9]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf [1]   10-autohint.conf

  [2]   10-hinting-full.conf

  [3]   10-hinting-medium.conf

  [4]   10-hinting-none.conf

  [5]   10-hinting-slight.conf

  [6]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [7]   10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf

  [8]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [9]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf

  [10]  10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [11]  10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [12]  10-unhinted.conf

  [13]  11-lcdfilter-default.conf

  [10]  10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [11]  10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [12]  10-unhinted.conf

  [13]  11-lcdfilter-default.conf

  [14]  11-lcdfilter-legacy.conf

  [15]  11-lcdfilter-light.conf

  [16]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [17]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf

  [18]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf

  [19]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf

  [20]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [21]  30-metric-aliases.conf

  [22]  30-urw-aliases.conf

  [23]  31-cantarell.conf

  [24]  40-nonlatin.conf

  [25]  42-luxi-mono.conf

  [26]  45-latin.conf

  [27]  49-sansserif.conf

  [28]  50-user.conf

  [29]  51-local.conf

  [30]  52-infinality.conf *

  [31]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [32]  57-dejavu-sans.conf

  [33]  57-dejavu-serif.conf

  [34]  59-google-droid-sans-mono.conf

  [35]  59-google-droid-sans.conf

  [36]  59-google-droid-serif.conf

  [37]  60-latin.conf

  [38]  60-liberation.conf

  [39]  62-croscore-arimo.conf

  [40]  62-croscore-cousine.conf

  [41]  62-croscore-symbolneu.conf

  [42]  62-croscore-tinos.conf

  [43]  63-source-pro.conf

  [44]  65-fonts-persian.conf

  [45]  65-khmer.conf

  [46]  65-nonlatin.conf

  [47]  69-unifont.conf

  [48]  70-no-bitmaps.conf

  [49]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [50]  80-delicious.conf

  [51]  90-roboto-regular.conf

  [52]  90-synthetic.conf

  [53]  99pdftoopvp.conf

```

Danke

Harald

----------

## mv

Was funktioniert beim Deinstallieren (emerge --depclean ...) nicht?

Die nicht von Dir editierten Files aus /etc/fonts/conf.avail/ sollten dabei automatisch entfernt werden. Ansonsten musst Du diesen Ordner von Hand aufräumen.

Und um /etc/fonts/conf.d/ sollte sich eselect fontconfig kümmern, aber natürlcih kannst Du auch da manuell eingreifen.

----------

## Haraldpeter

Hi,

ob das deinstallieren funktioniert hab ich noch nicht probiert, da ich ja meine Fontconfig insoweit verändert habe das nur noch das Infinality conf. gesetzt ist.

Ich habe die Originale leider nicht gesichert.

Was kann ich tun um die originalen Settings der Fontconfig wieder herzustellen?

----------

## mv

Bei mir (ohne infinality) sieht sie so aus:

```
  [1]   09-texlive.conf *

  [2]   10-autohint.conf

  [3]   10-hinting-full.conf

  [4]   10-hinting-medium.conf

  [5]   10-hinting-none.conf

  [6]   10-hinting-slight.conf *

  [7]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [8]   10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf *

  [9]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [10]  10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf

  [11]  10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [12]  10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [13]  10-unhinted.conf

  [14]  11-lcdfilter-default.conf

  [15]  11-lcdfilter-legacy.conf

  [16]  11-lcdfilter-light.conf

  [17]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [18]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [19]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [20]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [21]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [22]  45-latin.conf *

  [23]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [24]  50-user.conf *

  [25]  51-local.conf *

  [26]  60-latin.conf *

  [27]  60-liberation.conf *

  [28]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [29]  65-khmer.conf

  [30]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [31]  69-unifont.conf *

  [32]  70-no-bitmaps.conf

  [33]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [34]  80-delicious.conf *

  [35]  90-synthetic.conf *
```

----------

## Haraldpeter

Hi,

sehr merkwürdig. Ich kann die Infinality Pakete nicht mit depclean deinstallieren. Mit emerge -C gehts aber wenn ich dann media-libs/freetype-2.8 mit geänderten use-flag  -infinality werden die gesammten Infinality Pakete reinstalliert.

- infinality useflag in etc/package.use wird ignoriert.

Harald

----------

## mv

 *Haraldpeter wrote:*   

> - infinality useflag in etc/package.use wird ignoriert.

 

Bist Du sicher, dass das der Grund ist, also dass 

```
emerge -1Ova freetype
```

 auch anzeigt, dass es mit aktiviertem infinality installiert werden soll?

Ansonsten würde ich es erst mal mit diesem Kommando neu bauen und dann schauen, was noch infinality herein zieht. Am besten geht das, indem Du das Paket lokal maskierst und dann die Fehlermeldung von emerge world liest.

----------

## Haraldpeter

Hi,

```
harald-Pc /home/harald #  emerge -1Ova freetype

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/freetype-2.8:2::gentoo  USE="X adobe-cff bzip2 cleartype_hinting infinality png -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -harfbuzz -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

das geschieht wenn ich in package.use media-libs/freetype-2.8 -infinality setze.

----------

## Haraldpeter

Hi

package.mask:

```
app-eselect/eselect-infinality 

media-fonts/infinality-ultimate-meta 

media-libs/fontconfig-infinality 
```

emerge -avuDN world:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- media-libs/fontconfig-infinality-20130404::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- media-fonts/infinality-ultimate-meta-1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- app-eselect/eselect-infinality-1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

emerge --update --changed-use --deep @world:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- media-libs/fontconfig-infinality-20130404::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- app-eselect/eselect-infinality-1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- media-fonts/infinality-ultimate-meta-1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Nothing to merge; quitting.
```

was kann ich tun?

----------

## mv

 *Haraldpeter wrote:*   

> das geschieht wenn ich in package.use media-libs/freetype-2.8 -infinality setze.

 

Das muss entweder 

```
media-libs/freetype -infinality
```

 heißen oder 

```
=media-libs/freetype-2.8 -infinality
```

 (wobei sich Letzteres halt nur exakt auf die Version bezieht).

Aber wieso entfernst Du nicht einfach "infinality" aus Deinen USE-flags (in make.conf)?

----------

